# space between motorhomes



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Am I right in thinking that a distance of approx. 21ft is a safe one between motorhomes or caravans on a camping site? Just wondering as we have recently returned from a caravan club site in the north east and we were put on a grass pitch with only about 12ft. between ourselves and next doors caravan with their car parked between us. We were not booked and couldnt find anywhere else to stay, so it was a bit of Hobsons choice, but I felt a bit compromised.


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

I would be concerned also. Sounds like someone is contravening fire regs.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Only in the UK though. In Germany they stack them in nose to tail at the campingplatz at Dussledorf for example.
C.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Natural England (who now run the camping exemption certificate scheme) recommend a 6m gap between outfits. Fire regs are a different matter, and presumably the local fire brigade issue licences for campsites on the understanding that the parking density is safe.

Gerald


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to a can of worms......................

The spacing of caravans/motorcaravans on sites is notoriously difficult to "tie down" to a specific figure.

Caravan sites are licensed by the local authority, who have the powers to set their own figures, they have access to guidance notes, but as you can imagine guidance notes and local authorities don't always produce constant results.

As a general guide 6M is an accepted figure for aluminium vans, however this figure can be flexible for several reasons

Awnings are allowed to encroach into the 6m as are cars etc (allthough awnings cannot touch (both vans with a 3m awning for instance)

3m is generally accepted as the minimum separation, and is stated in the guides as such.

You also have the 30 vans per acre guide, which confusingly can be increased by 10% in "peak periods"!!!!

Its the Local Authorities responsibility to licence a site (Not the Fire Authorities)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

From what I seen, 6m would be a luxury on some Aires!

Tco


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

tco said:


> From what I seen, 6m would be a luxury on some Aires!
> 
> Tco


How true. We stayed on the aire at Montgenevre. Had it to ourselves all week then woke up on the Saturday morning, after all the Italians had driven up from Turin, to find we could only just open our door as we were packed in so tightly 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gerald has it in one word ---it is only recommended.
It is a guide that most sites and Rallies try to keep to for safety sake.
The other thing is a fire bucket should be outside of every Motorhome a thing that is laughed at "what good is one bucket of water" but 40 buckets of water might just save a life.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

tco said:


> From what I seen, 6m would be a luxury on some Aires!
> 
> Tco


Are we not getting away from the question here .What do Aires have do with camp sites ? 
If some of our service areas in the UK where as clean ,spacious and FREE to sleep over on I would be a happy man.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have become used to the French rule of thumb. If you can open your door you are not too close, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only 6 metres, I'd end up killing someone, Thank god we wild camp, 6 miles is so much better.

Kev


----------

